
Invention: Rolling (bladeless) fluid turbine - dandare
http://www.epo.org/learning-events/european-inventor/finalists/2016/sedlacek.html
======
dandare
Disclaimer: I am the son of the inventor.

------
zafka
Very cool. I see one of the companies that sprouted is near me(West Palm
Beach). I want to play with this!

~~~
dandare
Glue a straw to a ping-pong ball and suspend it in the bathtub's drain ;)

